# my church choir master at St Pauls London



## bongos

this is Nicholas Sutcliffe , my choir master at St marks Church ,Remuera, Auckland , playing on the organ of St Pauls Cathedral in London January 2008


----------



## Krummhorn

Beautiful organ ... and those marvelous acoustics. Must be sheer joy to play. 
Will be visiting St. Paul's this summer while vacationing in the UK and Denmark.


----------



## bongos

hi Krumhorn, yes , great cathedral , great organ .I have not been to St Pauls Cathedral since 1972 . Last year , I visited cathedrals at Norwich, Ely ,Bury St Edmonds , and I am keen to visit Lincoln Cathedral on my next visit


----------

